# What are we burning & and what are we drinking



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2013)

Inspired by my buddy smokeshow, let's here it


----------



## pen (Jan 18, 2013)

beech and hard cider


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2013)

rock maple and Mich lights.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jan 18, 2013)

I am burning a combo of ash, maple and Envi-bricks... 
No one better judge what I am burning or I will rip you a new one...just say'in

However, I am drinking Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre...better than what I am burning....


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm drinking   hickory and burning odvka.....got an early start


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 18, 2013)

As long as you're keepin' warm Gamma, it's all gooder.
Oak, and I quit drinking alkyholic beverages many moons ago.....mostly.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 18, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm drinking hickory and burning odvka.....got an early start


Your typing isn't slurred too bad just yet.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 18, 2013)

Burning Pine, and quit drinking about.....umm...what time is it?


----------



## Scols (Jan 18, 2013)

burning red oak,drinking sailor jerry rum


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2013)

Box elder, and milk-we don't do alcoholic beverages round here.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 18, 2013)

Not burning anything today- 57 for the high,52 right now.But will be having a few Blue Moon Winter Abbey Ales very shortly....


----------



## rottiman (Jan 18, 2013)

Red Oak and wild blueberry juice mixed with club soda.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 18, 2013)

Just lit up first in over a week... Too busy with sick kids. Initial load of some maple and mixed light stuff to warm up then some monster 3yr oak for the overnighter later 

For drink I just popped a Spa ten Optimator


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 18, 2013)

Cleanfire Hardwoods & Clear liquids...That time again...


----------



## Boog (Jan 18, 2013)

Burning a mix of 3 year old pignut and ash, and its getting way too warm in here!. Finishing up a Vanilla soy milk/coffee mug at the moment, but I've got some cold "Old Leghumper Porter" in the frig.  Its made by the "Thirsty Dog Brewing Co" here in Ohio.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that Spaten Optimator.Great stuff,very smooth for it being 7.2%ABV. Paulaner Salvator Double Bock @ 7.9% is pretty good also.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2013)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I am burning a combo of ash, maple and Envi-bricks...
> No one better judge what I am burning or I will rip you a new one...just say'in
> 
> However, I am drinking Dogfish Head Raison D'Etre...better than what I am burning....


Way to go Gamma, the best Dogfish brew by far.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 18, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Love that Spaten Optimator.Great stuff,very smooth for it being 7.2%ABV. Paulaner Salvator Double Bock @ 7.9% is pretty good also.


 
Thistle you and I seem to have very similar taste in beer... Great minds they say...

I also have a couple of those winter abbeys around for the next round.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2013)

Burning oak, Geneva pellets(not happy with them) and drinking Harpoon IPA


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 18, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Box elder, and milk-we don't do alcoholic beverages round here.


 
Ash and Budweiser. We don't do box elder around here!

Gary


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 18, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> Ash and Budweiser. We don't do box elder around here!
> 
> Gary


 
Lol...it was some of the first stuff we scrounged.  needs more reloads, but it's 75 inside and 25 outside, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2013)

red oak and a nice home brewed ale a friend brought over last weekend.   Cheers!


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oak along with some other unidentifiable hardwood and Yuengling Black and Tan.  Nice chill in the air up here in the Northwest Jersey hills...


----------



## curber (Jan 18, 2013)

Ash and locust, keystone light!


----------



## smoke show (Jan 18, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Inspired by my buddy smokeshow, let's here it


Jeds n horsepiss... thanx for asking Joe.

Oh and eatin pizza!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 19, 2013)

A little oak, locust, and coffee with 6 m&m's dropped in.
Try it. Its's gooooood!


----------



## blacktail (Jan 19, 2013)

Burning a mix of everything tonight: douglas fir, birch, bigleaf maple, and red alder. Fueling myself with Busch Light. I'll load the stove up with oldgrowth doug fir in a few minutes and go to bed.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2013)

Locust and fir with a nice cabernet that has a hint of oak.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 19, 2013)

MWP softwood and Gold Crown vodka w/ Diet Twist Up, a splash of Dole PineOrangeBanana and a Mezetta cocktail onion


----------



## Augie (Jan 19, 2013)

Oak and ash. Just sitting down to two fingers of homemade shine aged 3 months over white oak. 2 icecubes. Thanks


----------



## roadking88 (Jan 19, 2013)

MWP softwood pellets,  oak, beach, in the cellar, absolute vodka cape cod....clam dip and buffalo wings...


----------



## northwinds (Jan 19, 2013)

A mix of cedar and elm

A big glass of milk with freshly baked choc chip cookies. 

After the kids go to bed, we'll switch to Four Roses Small Batch bourbon, and an overnight load of oak. Arctic air is coming tonight!


----------



## Dix (Jan 19, 2013)

Semi decent coal bed, working on the over night set up. A split (large) of 2 YO oak, and a smaller split of cherry setting up the coal bed for the nights load of oak & maple.

Glass of white wine on the rocks, and munching on steak & taters, and Jason Aldean on the stereo.

I'm good


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 20, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Semi decent coal bed, working on the over night set up. A split (large) of 2 YO oak, and a smaller split of cherry setting up the coal bed for the nights load of oak & maple.
> 
> Glass of white wine on the rocks, and munching on steak & taters, and Jason Aldean on the stereo.
> 
> I'm good


 
Morning all...black coffee and locust-down in the family room, everyone else is asleep, the dog is snoozing beside me, and I have the new TV all to myself


----------



## northwinds (Jan 20, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Morning all...black coffee and locust-down in the family room, everyone else is asleep, the dog is snooziatng beside me, and I have the new TV all to myself


 
Morning.  2 F  and Oak.  Dry Processed, Mexican Coffee, roasted in a bread machine with a heat gun and brewed in a 50 year old Nicro vacuum coffeemaker. Black.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 20, 2013)

A bit of ash and something from the kiln dried score, no idea what it is, all burns the same to me 
Drinking home brewed ice tea with lime, not lemon. Wood chuck cider in the fridge, for after all the splitting/stacking we are about to go out and do


----------



## ironpony (Jan 20, 2013)

burning Somerset pellets and drinking Magic Hat # 9


----------



## Billybonfire (Jan 20, 2013)

Burning old gnarly pear splits, burn good.
Drinking Grants sherry cask scotch, 2 ice cubes and a splash.
8.19pm watchin tv, more snow forecast for this week .


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 20, 2013)

No need to fire up just yet but later it will be locust mixed with locust, like I have a choice. Running up to get more Trappist Ale (Rochefort).


----------



## rkshed (Jan 20, 2013)

Just fired up after a mid winter chimney cleaning. High of 48 earlier but wicked cold starting tonight. Just after the Pats win!
Oak and Sam Adams Maple Pecan Porter.


----------



## mithesaint (Jan 22, 2013)

Somersets and Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA.


----------



## will711 (Jan 22, 2013)

blacktail said:


> Fueling myself with Busch Light.


 
My Brother from another Mother

Ash & Cherry  in Man Cave.

Somersets up stairs


----------



## Jasper 83 (Jan 22, 2013)

Burning some white oak and drinkin some bud light and some of the new Budweiser Black Crown. Pretty good stuff. I got an early preview cuz I got a job at the brewery but its out on the market now.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 23, 2013)

Burning red alder and drinking home brew red ale. You know it's good when your glass looks like this.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 23, 2013)

yesterday at the band practice we had some Guavaberry Liquor from Sint Maartin, some Pinchgut Hollow Spiced Corn Whiskey from W. Virginia, and some type of Rum from one of those island places that make rum. I liked the PInchgut and the Guavaberry (not related to the guava at all btw)...the rum, though dark was just "so-so" IMO. For Dark Rum I stick with the Mt. Gay.


----------



## Blackcountyburner (Jan 23, 2013)

Burning Hawthorn,Drinking coffee,ang eating a Cadburys cream egg


----------



## will711 (Jan 23, 2013)

Blackcountyburner said:


> Drinking coffee,ang eating a Cadburys cream egg


 
I thought you Brits only drank tea.

Oh and by the way Welcome to the forum my friend


----------



## legrandice (Jan 23, 2013)

I am burning some white oak mixed with silver maple.  Drinking sam winter


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 23, 2013)

Some 2011 Ash and some 2010 Ste Chapelle


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 23, 2013)

I am at work now, but if I was home I'd be burning Red Oak and drinking Eagle Rare Bourbon.




Maybe I'll have a sip when I get home.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 23, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I am at work now, but if I was home I'd be burning Red Oak and drinking Eagle Rare Bourbon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm going to spend my 1000th post saying I like that a lot.


----------



## 343amc (Jan 23, 2013)

Somersets in the furnace, maple and sweet gum in the wood insert, drinking Mt. Pleasant Brewing Company Iron Horse IPA.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 23, 2013)

Beech and Big Black Voodoo Daddy .
http://www.voodoobrewery.com/regular-availability.php


----------



## Augie (Jan 24, 2013)

A mix of ash, pine,and oak and not drinking it now but finished up bottling with oak some of Uncle Augie's Original. Should be ready to go in a few months. Have one batch almost ready. The one pictured here has 25 siblings.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 25, 2013)

Drinking French roast coffee here. The burnt flavor, especially when the cup has gone cold, is reminiscent of creosote.


----------



## lukem (Jan 25, 2013)

Augie said:


> A mix of ash, pine,and oak and not drinking it now but finished up bottling with oak some of Uncle Augie's Original.  Should be ready to go in a few months. Have one batch almost ready. The one pictured here has 25 siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are my hero.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2013)

Burning electrons tonight, it hit 50 today. We cracked open the first bottle of batch #1 brown ale. Not too shabby for a first try I have to say.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 26, 2013)

Wood pellets, Envi Blocks and Grey Goose....That's three of a kind that beats a full house any day!


----------



## Dune (Jan 26, 2013)

Not drinking anything, but burning the best tree available at any given time.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 26, 2013)

Half a dozen big but short splits of horrible elm that hurts my back to look at it.  I should call them crushes instead of splits.  Orange juice and coffee (not at the same time).


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 27, 2013)

oak, bark off maple and Hamm's


----------



## gmule (Jan 31, 2013)

Burning pine and drinking some Budweiser.


----------

